# Valet Pro Tar and Glue Remover vs. Tardis



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

After seeing the amazing effect Tardis had on some car graffiti in another thread, I'm going to grab some.

The online retailer I use doesn't stock Tardis, but it does stock Valet Pro - Citrus Tar and Glue Remover.

Does anyone know how this stuff compares to Tardis?

I had a quick search, but came up blank.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

I also orderd it from CYC and used it last weekend.
I won't be buying it again. I don't think it works well.
If You see people using Tardis overhere it disolves tarspots immediatelly.
I can assure You Valet Pro Citrus doesn't work that effective. I had to spray multipele times and still the tarspots were not gone.
What i'm very pleased with is Iron X. This product does what it promises to do


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks very much Jo - very useful.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Citrus Tar and glue remover is a very different product to Tardis.

Citrus tar and glue remover work incredibly well. But it take more time to dissolve tar spots. Its far less aggressive than products like tardis which is of course the reason our customer buy it. 

Strong solvents can damage painted surfaces dull plastic and cause all sorts of problems. Citrus T and G give you a longer working time and a safe operation environment. It far more pleasant to use.

Tardis is more powerful it will remove tar quicker.

Citrus Tar and glue remover will also remove tar all be it a little slower but is more pleasant to use. It’s made from natural Orange peel oil.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought VP thinking it would be like Tardis and it isn't. Tardis works great on tar, although the VP works VERY well as a panel-wipe decontamination product (what I use it for anyway, plastics as well)

Routine is:

Wash
Tardis
Panel-wipe with VP
Rinse
Clay (can sometimes put the clay back in the box it's so clean!)
Wash (to get rid of any residue)

Only have to do it for really bad paint though, only do mine twice a year or so as above, otherwise it just doesn't need it. I did put a bottle of the VP in the house as Mum uses it for removing stickers, works VERY well at that, worth it for doing odd jobs like that alone.

Smells funkin wonderful as well, may spray some in the air when I use IronX!


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I de-tarred my mums silver golf, which was covered. I used VP G&T remover. I didn't spray it, but wiped it over the tarred area, then left it a few minutes and went back and wiped off the tar. It removed everything effortlessly. I was impressed.

I haven't tried tardis yet, but I also have some what look like glue spots or chewing gum on the carpets and i'll use the VP G&T. I smells pleasant enough to use on the interior.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

I just read the tip from Dream Machines in an other thread to use Prepsol.
In Germany You cannot buy Tardis but Prepsol from Dupont is widely available.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Tardis all the way, you see it mentioned in most Studio and Showroom threads here on DW, that's as good an endorsement as I can think of, I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

VP Tar and Glue remover works just fine and it does exactly what is stated on label.


----------

